# Question for you doo guys



## droptine989 (Oct 14, 2012)

I have a 98 formula z (583) and it will start good cold. 2 pumps of primer and a couple pulls and she's running but I have to play with the throttle a little for the first minute. After I shut it off I can't get it started again. Even if it's 30 seconds after shutting down. Every other pull of the rope is easier to pull, like one pull hard next pull easy. I've swaped plugs trying to start it once and that didn't help. Sled runs great when it's running, also I believe the chain and sprocket is worn would this cause the problem?


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

My thoughts would start with the carbs. If it runs fine otherwise it sounds like the pilot jets are plugged, restricted or to small. BTW - Chain & sprockets done usually effect the starting or running of the engine.


----------



## droptine989 (Oct 14, 2012)

Burksee said:


> My thoughts would start with the carbs. If it runs fine otherwise it sounds like the pilot jets are plugged, restricted or to small. BTW - Chain & sprockets done usually effect the starting or running of the engine.


I figured it wouldnt just thought it might help diagnose another problem. Putting it in the garage today and going to check some stuff out


----------



## droptine989 (Oct 14, 2012)

Update, fired up first pull today. Let it run for 10 mins. Went to load it on trailer and it died after giving it throttle. Wouldn't fire back up


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Does it have spark? Are the plugs wet? It sounds like its fuel related like a weak/bad fuel pump or fuel lines.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Air leak.


----------



## cstroh (Jan 3, 2013)

Gamekeeper said:


> Air leak.


That would most likely cause a high rev situation.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

He's got a lean situation after running a short time. Too little fuel, or too much air.
Check for loose nuts.


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

when it shuts off will it start if you prime it again? I would start by checking the float and valve for junk. Could be running on 1 bowl of fuel and its not getting refilled or at least not fast enough.


----------



## droptine989 (Oct 14, 2012)

Pulling carbs of now going to take a look. It has spark because it fires up after sitting. New plugs same deal. Tried starting with and without prime.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

I have a bunch of equipment that is "gunk intolerant".
In order to meet EPA reg's, they run so lean that the tiniest piece of crap in the fuel system creates the "lean, no start" situation you describe.
A Stihl chainsaw I have with a scored cyinder, won't suck when it gets warm either. It's the cylinder, not the carb on that one.

But, since yours starts and runs without choke, I am leaning toward an air leak causing leanness when the engine gets warm, rather than "gunk" blocking a jet.

So, after you clean your carbs, check all your bolts.
I've occasionally found an air leak spraying WD-40 around the case and manifolds. 
Just some simple stuff that will fit well within your current efforts.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

Gamekeeper said:


> I have a bunch of equipment that is "gunk intolerant".
> In order to meet EPA reg's, they run so lean that the tiniest piece of crap in the fuel system creates the "lean, no start" situation you describe.
> A Stihl chainsaw I have with a scored cyinder, won't suck when it gets warm either. It's the cylinder, not the carb on that one.
> 
> ...


My guess is that its loading up and is flooded. In 1998 those sleds ran rich. My 2006 Polaris 600HO came rich from the factory and I have to hold the throttle wide open to get it to start after sitting idle once hot. Carbs are clean and set to factory specs. I could re-jet it, but I would rather it run rich than lean. 

He could also have a cracked sleeve or a bad coil.


----------

